# 2014 535d possible purchase, advice



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

i have a 2005 E320 cdi and i have almost 300k on it....its time for a new model...keeping the merc forever....just want a newer daily driver...

should i get a 535xd or just the rwd version? i found one close thats got 25,000 miles on it...rwd model.....not a lot of snow here....

thoughts?


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Not sure if the 535 has the same transfer case as the 328 xdrive. If it does I would be wary. Someone else will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Is go RWD with tires that are appropriate for conditions. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Having had my 2005 E320 CDI for 203,000 miles my mechanic's wife won't let go of it now at about 350,000 miles. Great car and very advanced design.

My 2016 535d is RWD and comes a bit close to the CDI in many ways, but its still a BMW. I try to avoid AWD since it adds complexity and weight, and even with all-season radials the yaw control and traction control on the rwd CDI was good enough to get through a rural KY snow storm. The Bimmer will do as well I'm sure or better.

PL


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Agree with Pierre -- if you do not need AWD avoid it like the plague.


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

pierre, when you say its still a BMW?, we always been benz diesel family, i have loved my e320 last of the iron block i6 ........wont let it go...but id like a newer one, wife had the new e250....it was ok....sold it for gl350...love that....but id like to try a bmw....id keep this one for a long time...as long as it will make it....


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

what do y'all think about the 740 LD?


----------



## FastDEW (Aug 26, 2017)

sdteb said:


> what do y'all think about the 740 LD?


I bought an X3 diesel. But I must say that I looked hard at the 740ld. I have an S550 and love it, but when its lease is done, I may be heading to the 740ld. I really was amazed how well it drove and the MPG is so much better than the 550 it is not even close.

I have seen highly optioned 740ld's with 20k miles or less for about $60k. I think it is a good way to go.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

jfxogara said:


> Agree with Pierre -- if you do not need AWD avoid it like the plague.


I wouldn't characterize xDrive as "plague"; it's quite useful in it's place and time. I don't even mind the extra weight - I don't drive at 10/10 on a racetrack. The OP should read all (and there are a plethora of them) the threads on awd vs rwd. xDrive costs around $500 every 75K miles or so for new driveshaft boots. Some people have been having problems with the transfer case - two problems, positioning motor and outright failure ($500 and $2500). But it's rare for the xfer case to actually fail.

The basic conclusion is: rwd with real snow tires is good enough for most drivers and the conditions they drive in. I actually would prefer my 335d to be xDrive, because I am actually in the extreme 5% that could use it: a couple of scarey times last winter driving up to the ski area.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

FastDEW said:


> I bought an X3 diesel. But I must say that I looked hard at the 740ld. I have an S550 and love it, but when its lease is done, I may be heading to the 740ld. I really *was amazed how well it drove and the MPG is so much better* than the 550 it is not even close.
> 
> *I have seen highly optioned 740ld's with 20k miles or less for about $60k. I think it is a good way to go.*


"People buy horsepower but drive TORQUE" says it all. You experienced the diesel's superior torque characteristics which made the car drive 100% better overall. 0-60 and 1/4 mile time and speeds don't tell the whole story. The diesel's torque is addictive too.

The better fuel economy under real world driving conditions comes as a bonus. There is no need to drive it specifically for MPGs or drive it like a Prius to get better fuel economy. Just DRIVE it like it's the Autobahn burner that it is. :thumbup:

A CPO *740ld *would be a good way to go since a 7-series depreciates like a stone compared to a 3-series or 5-series. Let somebody else take the depreciation hit and throw a perfectly good car away for you to grab as a CPO.

Good luck.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

sdteb said:


> pierre, when you say its still a BMW?, we always been benz diesel family, i have loved my e320 last of the iron block i6 ........wont let it go...but id like a newer one, wife had the new e250....it was ok....sold it for gl350...love that....but id like to try a bmw....id keep this one for a long time...as long as it will make it....


While the two cars have much in common, and the BMW is newer, they do differ in feel. The "classic" Mercedes feel is replaced by "sports car like" feel in the BMW. Matter of taste.

The BMW, even with the base suspension, feels more tossable, while the Merc is more stable and less "darty" on the highway. The electric steering takes getting used to but BMW fiddled with it for the 2014 LCI and its probably better than earlier f10's.

The W211 brakes are my favorite - stop on a dime. BMW are just very good, like a good sports car. The f10 feels heavier probably because the W211 has a very advanced body shell that is lighter.

But try both back to back to really get your take on these great cars.

PL


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

Pierre Louis said:


> While the two cars have much in common, and the BMW is newer, they do differ in feel. The "classic" Mercedes feel is replaced by "sports car like" feel in the BMW. Matter of taste.
> 
> The BMW, even with the base suspension, feels more tossable, while the Merc is more stable and less "darty" on the highway. The electric steering takes getting used to but BMW fiddled with it for the 2014 LCI and its probably better than earlier f10's.
> 
> ...


bought the car today...getting shipped hereby next wed....my w211 had eibach springs and bilsteeins..lowered about 1.5 inches...handled great...drove my brother in laws 535i and loved it....hoping for the best....went with rwd ....woud love to chip it...and will put bilsteins on it when time...car has 25k miles....thanks all for the advice!!!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

So which did you buy? 535 or 740? Congrats either way.


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

*535d*



FredoinSF said:


> So which did you buy? 535 or 740? Congrats either way.


bought the 535d with 25,000 miles...its arriving on tues....


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

i want to put bilstiens on it...chip it? i found this as well... https://www.turnermotorsport.com/p-...76EyScQ-aRhO8mAOx_pOsv093CgYRC4xoCS6cQAvD_BwE

no emissions testing here...would y'all do anything to it to improve it?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldn't modify anything under the hood while it's under warranty. At 25k miles I'm assuming it may still be under four years old and therefore under warranty. Bilstein shocks, sure, but I'd wait until the originals have more miles. 
I'd plan on proper maintenance. Google Mike Miller lifetime BMW maintenance, read, apply as you feel is appropriate. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## sdteb (Sep 3, 2017)

*2014*



FredoinSF said:


> I wouldn't modify anything under the hood while it's under warranty. At 25k miles I'm assuming it may still be under four years old and therefore under warranty. Bilstein shocks, sure, but I'd wait until the originals have more miles.
> I'd plan on proper maintenance. Google Mike Miller lifetime BMW maintenance, read, apply as you feel is appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


it is a 2014,


----------



## Al__Bundy (Sep 1, 2017)

sdteb said:


> it is a 2014,


I had the ESS tune on mine and I was happy with the increase in power.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I tuned 6 months before my 4 yr warranty was up. I was balancing another 6 months of CBU crud accumulating versus arresting it immediately. My gamble paid off. I've been trouble free for 3 yrs+ since the first tune. I converted over to another because Ecotune couldn't figure out how to turn off EGR and DEF's metering valve from peeing. JR Auto in Ontario solved both of these for me likkity split.


----------



## daveyator (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had my '14 535d rwd for almost a year. Bought it just like yours at 22K now have 42K. Bought it replace my 335d. You have to drive in sport mode to have that 335d feel. Normal mode is a little blah. I miss my 3 sometimes though as this is simply a bigger car but I do enjoy the extra "comfort" that a bigger car affords.


----------

